# The Raptor has landed!



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

For you car/truck enthusiasts... here's some pics of my new F-150 Raptor, and a video of my BF jumping it today. This truck is every bit of completely bada**, tough, and extremely comfortable and smooth. We took it up the mountain behind our house after work today, we were the first ones to make it up since last fall, and it was no problem. The jump in the video isn't extremely high, but as soon as the snow melts, we'll definitely be getting some more air! So, here ya go! Enjoy!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Freakin' sweet!


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Thanks guys! I am completely amazed with this truck, it's incredible!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

THAT THING IS SAAAWWWEEEET!!! Ford Tough, Baby!


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

The Raptor is a ridick truck! Did you see the review they did with the Hennessee Edition on TopGear?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

So is the Raptor basically the new version of the Lightning? Is it an SVT vehicle?


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Raptor is nothing like the lightning. Lightning was a street performance minded truck. The raptor is an off road minded truck. Comes stock with fox racing suspension, skid plate, etc etc.


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Wingman said:


> The Raptor is a ridick truck! Did you see the review they did with the Hennessee Edition on TopGear?





Shes Got Heart said:


> So is the Raptor basically the new version of the Lightning? Is it an SVT vehicle?





Wingman said:


> Raptor is nothing like the lightning. Lightning was a street performance minded truck. The raptor is an off road minded truck. Comes stock with fox racing suspension, skid plate, etc etc.
> 
> YouTube - Top Gear - Ford SVT Raptor [Hennessey]


Shes Got Heart-- yes, it is an SVT vehicle. 

Thanks for answering her question about the Lightning, Wingman, I have never heard of it, so wouldn't have been able to answer that. And yes, I did see the episode of Top Gear with the Hennessey VelociRaptor, my BF and I watch that show all the time! That episode was originally what got us interested in it, but in order to get the Hennessey edition, you have to buy a brand new truck, which is $40-$50K depending on options (Hennessey will only work on vehicles straight from the factory, I think), and then pay them about $7K to do all the mod's. So that was a little out of the question, and all of the stuff Hennessey would have done, my mechanic BF could easily do himself for a fraction of the cost. With Hennessey, you're basically paying for the label and their name on your truck. They do some pretty sick mod's to lots of vehicles, but we didn't want to pay that much for something my BF could easily do (and will do  ) himself. The VelociRaptor on Top Gear had the original 5.4L V8 engine, and Hennessey supercharged it. Our truck has the new 6.2L V8 (411HP stock), and I don't think Hennessey has come out with any mods for the 6.2 yet. I heard that they did one with a twin turbo, but don't quote me on that... lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

looks like a ton of fun  love the pic of the jump.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

That is right... about the lightning now that I think about it! haha Never seen a lighting do any of this stuff.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

kodiakgirl said:


> Shes Got Heart-- yes, it is an SVT vehicle.
> 
> Thanks for answering her question about the Lightning, Wingman, I have never heard of it, so wouldn't have been able to answer that. And yes, I did see the episode of Top Gear with the Hennessey VelociRaptor, my BF and I watch that show all the time! That episode was originally what got us interested in it, but in order to get the Hennessey edition, you have to buy a brand new truck, which is $40-$50K depending on options (Hennessey will only work on vehicles straight from the factory, I think), and then pay them about $7K to do all the mod's. So that was a little out of the question, and all of the stuff Hennessey would have done, my mechanic BF could easily do himself for a fraction of the cost. With Hennessey, you're basically paying for the label and their name on your truck. They do some pretty sick mod's to lots of vehicles, but we didn't want to pay that much for something my BF could easily do (and will do  ) himself. The VelociRaptor on Top Gear had the original 5.4L V8 engine, and Hennessey supercharged it. Our truck has the new 6.2L V8 (411HP stock), and I don't think Hennessey has come out with any mods for the 6.2 yet. I heard that they did one with a twin turbo, but don't quote me on that... lol


Yea some of the Hennessey kits get a bit pricey!!! lol I work with a guy who, before taking this job, had a rather successful printing company and used to collect cars, and a friend of his sent their Challenger SRT8 off to them and cut a 40k check on top of vehicle price. The thing is you can order all their kits from them and just put it in yourself. What performance mods do you and the BF have in mind? That 6.2L is one helluva engine to mod!  Yay for girthy american V8's...ohh yea!


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Wingman said:


> What performance mods do you and the BF have in mind? That 6.2L is one helluva engine to mod!  Yay for girthy american V8's...ohh yea!


Tuner will be the first thing, then air intake and stainless headers with full exhaust. Then after the warranty runs out, it'll get a supercharger.


----------



## TypeR? (Mar 16, 2011)

small world, i just got done watching this vid on trs.


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

LOL that's funny! My BF is Ryanman! It definitely is a small world...


----------

